# Perfect Snowbirds Replica



## curacng (Dec 30, 2001)

North East Coasters Great Place To Get Setup for the Birds

http://www.kranzelsrchobbies.com/CarpetTrack.htm


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Too bad you are too chicken to come Matt.......lol.....Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## curacng (Dec 30, 2001)

Kranzel's Schedule Change
Hello racers,

Sunday Jan 2nd will be the last sunday oval race.

Starting Jan 8th oval racing will switch to Saturdays at 12:00 noon, the doors will open at 10:00 for practice.

Starting Jan 9th on road racing will switch to Sundays at 12:00 noon, the doors will open at 10:00 for practice.

practice days for the two tracks will stay the same as now.

We hope this change works better for most of the oval and on road racers.
So come on out and start the new year off with a bang.

Thank you,
have a great New Years
Kranzel's R/C Raceway & Hobbies
Reply With Quote


----------

